

53% of Brits prefer Bing to Google in blind test - scapbi
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2013/10/10/microsoft-tells-uk-users-to-bingiton-too-says-53-of-brits-prefer-bing-to-google-in-blind-test/

======
Randgalt
Isn't that the same as random? i.e. no real preference?

